# John Deere 180 no spark



## randywiese1 (Apr 15, 2014)

I would like to know how to test the coil,voltage reg., and the stator. As well, what are the spec values/ranges of amp/ohm resistance


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum ! 
Could you post the type of engine you have ? Is it Kohler,Briggs, ?


----------



## randywiese1 (Apr 15, 2014)

I solved that problem..But I have a JD 140 1968 Serial # under 10000 1968 12HP, And would like to know the same ? about this tractor...... How to test the Coil/solenoid- Stator-and the volt. regulator and the spec ranges on all 3 in amps/ohms?....Your help would be appriciated


----------

